# ZR2 Concept Silverado



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is the ZR2 concept silverado. Factory 35" tires. Looks like a factory lift kit. Exhaust tips are awesom.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

man thats looks alittle weird.. I wonder if it'll ever make production.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

What is weird about it? It has the same body as the new trucks. It has the HD hood and wheel flares. A roll pan instead of a rear bumper. And a grill that looks like the tahoe grill. Truck looks awesome to me.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Let me know how awesome those exhaust tips are when you get rear ended and have to replace half the exhaust system. That's an obvious copy of the Dodge tailpipes. And it's still just a gas job. All bark, no bite.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

it`s clearly meant to be the answer to the F150 Raptor.I wonder if it has 400 hp. and a long travel suspension like the Raptor?Also does not seem to be extra wide like the raptor i see no Icc lights.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I like the Raptor more.


----------



## jd328 (Jan 3, 2009)

i read its a 6-2L v-8 550 hp i think it looks good


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...and this truck was unveiled last year at the SEMA show in November...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

JDiepstra;995194 said:


> Let me know how awesome those exhaust tips are when you get rear ended and have to replace half the exhaust system. That's an obvious copy of the Dodge tailpipes. And it's still just a gas job. All bark, no bite.


I guess we could all drive around in tanks, then we wouldn't have to worry about any accidents. What is the matter with a gas engine? Show me a dodge with them exhaust tips.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

I like it, I'll take one.........wait a minuet where did my winning lottery ticket go, it was just here a minuet ago.......Oh well I guess I will have to keep what I have.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

JDiepstra;995194 said:


> Let me know how awesome those exhaust tips are when you get rear ended and have to replace half the exhaust system.


Insurance doesn't cover damaged tail pipes or the entire exhaust system?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

JDiepstra;995194 said:


> Let me know how awesome those exhaust tips are when you get rear ended and have to replace half the exhaust system. That's an obvious copy of the Dodge tailpipes. And it's still just a gas job. All bark, no bite.


Its obviously intended as a toy...you can use it to haul your ski-doos around or maybe you could go off raoding wiht it. Not intended to pull a 14000lb gooseneck.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

mossman381;995475 said:


> I guess we could all drive around in tanks, then we wouldn't have to worry about any accidents. What is the matter with a gas engine? Show me a dodge with them exhaust tips.


Find it yourself!



Bigcat99;996335 said:


> Insurance doesn't cover damaged tail pipes or the entire exhaust system?


I wouldn't know. I've been driving 16 years and never been in an accident or had to deal with an automotive insurance issue other than paying the bill every 6 months.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

tuna;995206 said:


> it`s clearly meant to be the answer to the F150 Raptor.I wonder if it has 400 hp. and a long travel suspension like the Raptor?Also does not seem to be extra wide like the raptor i see no Icc lights.


Lights are all show,,,,you dont need them!....


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

02DURAMAX;997635 said:


> Lights are all show,,,,you dont need them!....


You certainly do need them for the Raptor to be legal because it is over 80 inches wide.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

02DURAMAX;997635 said:


> Lights are all show,,,,you dont need them!....





tuna;997988 said:


> You certainly do need them for the Raptor to be legal because it is over 80 inches wide.


Major ownage!


----------

